# Weed infested new stand, what to do?



## PA Katahdins (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok guys, i have a newly planted 10 acre stand of alfalfa that was planted roughly 4 weeks ago. The trouble is after it was planted ragweed started coming up and taking over the field. So roughly 2/3 of the field is covered in the ragweed thats 12+ inches in height so what can i possibly do to fix this stand so the aflalfa doesnt get choked out? Where there isnt any weeds the alfalfa is 4-10" tall but in the weeds it ranges from 1/2-1" tall. Can i take the tractor and haybine through it to mow off the weeds then take the forage harvester through to blow it in the air? Or can i spray for the weeds at this stage?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry the ragweeds got ahead of you. Most weeds are easier to control at a smaller stage. According to Dr. Jim Stritzke, Former Weed Control Specialist in the Department of Plant and Soil Sciences, Oklahoma State University, ragweeds in seedling alfalfa can be controlled by use of BUTYRAC 200 and PURSUIT. See the following web site:

Common ragweed


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ray, I would definately spray it right away. Pursuit or Poast but talk to someone about the correct chemicals. I think that's what I used the last time I had a weed problem in a new stand.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Common Ragweed or Giant Ragweed?


----------



## PA Katahdins (Jul 20, 2010)

ooops, sorry guys i dont know what i was thinking when i said ragweed, its actually lambsquarter thats all through the field but there is a little common ragweed in there. A little burdock in 1 spot by the barn but i know that will get controlled just by regular mowing. So you are able to spray for the weeds even with the alfalfa this young and small in spots?

Thanks again, 
Ray


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

If you have weeds that tall.........your out of luck with any herbicide. You might as well cut it and get it off of the field so the alfalfa can get another start. Depending on the weed pressure, the next crop will stay ahead of them and your next crop will be better. I had terrible infestations last year on new seeding. I budgeted in Pursuit but with all the moisture we had it didn't do well. Of course, Pursuit is weak on Lambsquarters and Marestail but it still controled grasses and Kochia and Cuckleburrs. This season though, these stands are clean


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I had the same thing last year on a spring planted stand. Made the first cutting, then after that we had a dry spell that really slowed the alfalfa down and the marestail and ragweed really took off. Got some stops that we use on the corn planter and used em on my discbine so it ran about 6-8" off the ground, ran the PT0 about 650-700 rpm and set it to lay out the widest swath as possible and then just clipped the weeds off and didn't worry about em. Had maybe two low spots in the field that I went in with the tedder and spread it out a bit more.

Absolutely gorgeous stand this year with no weed pressure at all.


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

I had the exact same thing as mlappin last year and did the same remedy. Cut it with the discbine on the high setting and made the discharge as wide as possable. Beautifull stand this year.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If you have use for rough feed cut it off and Rd bale it.Bale it a little on the wet side so it carmelizes.Cattle will eat it right up.Don't wait to long so the weeds smother out the alfalfa or go to seed.

Heck broadleaf weeds are pretty high in protien if cut early.


----------

